

Documentary about startups around SF (27min video) - damian2000
http://www.abc.net.au/foreign/content/2012/s3572792.htm

======
SinFulNard
I caught the second half of this and enjoyed what I saw. Pretty interesting
getting some insight into the setups and what is going on for us Aussies. Now
to catch the first half.

~~~
damian2000
yeah it was a good show - they had the founder of 500 startups on there as
well as Steven Levy from Wired.

